# Winamp shutting down



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> But now, a moment of silence for Winamp. AOL, which bought Nullsoft in 1999, is shutting down development and turning off Winamps Web services on Dec. 20.


Here


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

More on this:

Winamp lovers beg AOL to open source code



> Petition to save Winamp or its source code initiated by software developers.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sad. 

Always loved Winamp.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

A bit more on this story.....

In Winamp's final hours, a rumor of a buyer arises



> Winamp may not have both feet in the grave after all. According to a report from TechCrunch, AOL is near to finalizing a deal to sell it and Shoutcast to an unnamed buyer. The news came out Thursday, one day before Winamp was set to shut down for good.


----------



## triniwiz (May 9, 2013)

Wow thats sad gonna miss winamp :/


----------



## Escobar (Aug 29, 2004)

ah man. I remember blasting my WinAmp playlist back in the day...so sad


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Looks like it's not going away after all....


It's official: Winamp (and Shoutcast) saved via Radionomy purchase




> For a while, it was not looking good for Winamp. Its long time owner AOL announced a couple of months ago it would shut down development of the popular media player software on December 20th. However, that day came and went with the Winamp player and website still online and working, fueling Internet rumors that a deal to acquire the software was in the works.
> 
> Today, the Internet streaming audio company Radionomy confirmed previous rumors that it has bought Winamp from AOL, along with its related Shoutcast streaming audio service.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've used the llama whipper since it's birth.....just because they decide to close doesn't mean I'm stopping.....

easily the best mp3 player for pc's out there, IMHO.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And they're still offering it here even though their proviso is still in pink...

Winamp


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Or, was proviso the right word?


----------

